
Allocators in Rust - akbarnama
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2014/11/14/allocators-in-rust/
======
steveklabnik
(Please note this is 2014, aka, "before Rust 1.0", and so doesn't really
describe the state of the world. The section "a hybrid scheme" is the closest
to what the state of things are now.)

